# Familiar with stargazer?



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with Stargazer in GA?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Not really familiar, but they sure look outstanding!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you know we've had a couple of breeders recommended at pf who have turned out to be busts for the buyer. i suggest a google search for reviews as well as taking tammyw's advice about asking for referrals from previous buyers. also, it appears that that the breeder may be a member here, so maybe you can contact her via pm.


----------

